# RTL8187 Keeps Disconnecting?



## Lieo (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd be using it and it would just stop working, it won't work again until I disable it and enable it, sometimes it would even require a restart to work properly, how on earth do I fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi :wavey:. Please post full system specs using Speccy as described here How to Find Your Full System Specs Using Speccy or CPU-Z | Tech Support Forum and post the url/link to the published snapshot in your next reply.


----------



## Lieo (Apr 7, 2014)

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm sorry if the tutorial isn't clear, but you are supposed to publish the snapshot by clicking on File menu and selecting the publish snapshot option, NOT a screen shot. The snapshot is much more detailed than a screen shot. It requires you to be online, and in a few seconds a link to the published snapshot will be availed. Post that link in your next reply.


----------



## Lieo (Apr 7, 2014)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/KqnpW7tnQjaTnvj4JGhALOw

Apologies.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

That's much better :thumb:

I've made some observations that are of interest, and may or may not be directly related to the problem you're having.

You need to get rid of lucky leap (more info) asap. Open Services then stop and disable its two services namely, _update lucky leap_ and _util lucky leap_. Uninstall it from Control Panel --> Programs and Features as usual, then uninstall its browser extensions/addons from all of your browsers. To get rid of other adware installed by lucky leap, run AdwCleaner, then install Malwarebytes and run a full system scan. Reboot each time you are prompted to. There's no harm running AdwCleaner again after the first run, just to be sure it got rid of any adware the first time.

Secondly, you have disabled UAC (User Account Control) and that makes your system more vulnerable to infections installed in the background without your knowledge.

Thirdly, you are running AVG Internet Security which has a firewall. Windows firewall service is also running and these two can easily conflict each other. I'd suggest you uninstall AVG internet security and install Avast 2014 Free and Windows firewall for the time being, until we ascertain the cause of and solution to the problem.

You are running a lot of networking services/apps on your system that can easily contribute to the issue at hand, so i'd advice you disable them for now until we get rid of this problem. Disable startup programs related to these services as well.

*To disable:*
_OpenVPN
LogMeIn Hamachi
Intel PROSet Monitoring
NetLimiter
mDNSResponder (and Bonjour)
Realtek WLAN Utility_ (let's use Windows to manage WLANs for now)

Disable these services/programs from startup from the MSCONFIG utility. Under the services tab, improve visibility by hiding Microsoft services from the list to show third party services only, then disable the listed ones above.

Finally, uninstall the USB wifi adapter in question, from Device Manager, then reboot so that Windows reinstalls it. Post back on any improvements or lack thereof.


----------

